# Where to source plans for a QCTP



## HenryBanjo (May 26, 2022)

Hello,
I've recently(ish) got myself a vertical mill and i want to make a quick change tool post for my lathe. Where could I find a set of plans for one? I'm looking for something about equivalent to a BXA size for a 10"x30" lathe


----------



## Mike1 (May 26, 2022)

This may not be the size you require but it may give you ideas, there is a link on the page for the plans. and a link for Part 2 Making Holders.
See Here Make A Quick Change Toolpost - Part 1 (stubmandrel.co.uk)

Mike1


----------



## Charles Lamont (May 26, 2022)

I made my own too. I am not publishing plans, but I have a very old web page for it, with badly scanned, over-exposed film photos:

Charles Lamont's Model Engineering Pages -> IQC Toolpost


----------



## Whittler (May 27, 2022)

You might look at Harold Halls web site 
He has loads of other interesting ideas as well!




__





						Quick Change Lathe Tool Holder
					

A design for a shop made lathe quick change tool holder.




					www.homews.co.uk


----------



## doc1955 (May 27, 2022)

I have drawings available for $5.00 here you can see a scaled down version.


----------



## chucketn (May 27, 2022)

Look at this one.




__





						Quick Change Toolpost for Small Lathes
					





					www.homemetalshopclub.org
				



I made one years ago for my 7x14. Still have it. The cylinder post I made from steel, the blocks for tools I made from aluminum.
EDIT: This style, called a Norman style, was often mentioned by Mert Baker in his posts, can't remember what forum...


----------



## kop (May 28, 2022)

I thought about this and just bought a OXA wedge QCTP. 
I do plan on machining a plethora of tool holders though.
On a scale of building a small machinist's hammer to building your own dividing head , the tool post does fall somewhere in the middle. The thing is I've built the machinists hammer and I'm waiting on the Hemingway kit for the Versatile Dividing Head to arrive. I don't think I'd ever be interested in making my own QCTP. 

However I have considered making my own QCGB for a 6" lathe. 
I suppose this makes me a bit odd.


----------

